
Netflix's Content Budget Is Bigger Than It Seems - zck
https://redef.com/original/netflix-misunderstandings-pt-1-netflixs-content-budget-is-bigger-than-it-seems
======
Arrezz
I've been astonished at the amount of originals that I've seen while I browsed
Netflix the other day. The quality though has been very varied though. I
watched the first episode of Another Life and I think it is the single worst
first episode of TV I have seen. It will be very interesting to see which
streaming platform will prevail in the end with so many big players entering,
I wonder if the key to "winning" is having the high quality series or a myriad
of mediocre choice?

